# طلب



## محمود حمادة75 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t340332.html#ixzz25RjKpYmv


ليا الشرف اني اكلم حضراتكم طبعا بس انا عاوز اعرف 


انا شغال في محل منظفات في بورسعيد فا بنشتري جميع المنظفات جاهزه ما عدا الداوني انا الي بصنعه علي ايدي بالمكونات دي (1ك عجينة سوفت لكل 100ك ماء وبعدين بسبها تخمر وبعدين يحط الريحه واللون الي انا عايزه) المهم انا عاوز اعرف بقيت المكونات التانيه بطرق غير مكلفه لاني في بداية المشروع وعاوز اوزع 
ودي الاصناف الي انا بجبها من المصنع :
صاوبن سائل (بكذا درجه)
وطبعا كلور ابيض (انا عارف انه بيجي خام بس هوا بيتخف بميه بس ولا حاجه تانيه)
كلور الوان 
صابون ديتول
شامبو للسجاد
شامبو للعبايات السوده
مبيض للغسيل الاببيض
ملمع سراميك
ملمع للاثاث
جلانس ملمع زجاج
بور منظف الدهون
ديتول
برسيل جيل
فلاش(لو في خطوره في تصنيعه بلاش طبعا )
ومعطرات
شاور+شامبو استحمام

وفي حاجه سمعت عنها انها عباره عن جيل بتتحط في الغسالاه الاوتوماتيك مع المنظف العادي تحوله من عادي لاوتوماتيك 

المهم انا اسف اني اطلت علي حضراتكم لو اي حد يتكرم ويفيدني ويقولي المركبات واسعارها او يسيب رقم تليفونه واسف علي الاطاله


----------



## محمود حمادة75 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تصدقو انا مش عارف اقري الردود دي كلها 

شكرا اووي يا جماعه...


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اصبر بس يا حاج حمادة كل التركيبات دى موجوده عندك فى المنتدى ابحث عليها بالاسم ولو ما عرفتش بلغنا وانا يا سيدى اكتبهالك كلها او كلمنى لانى ضعيف قوى فى حكاية الكتابة دى


----------



## محمود حمادة75 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب انا عاوز حاجه تكون مؤكده وحد عملها اكثر من مره وياريت لو حد يسيب رقمك تلفونه وانا اكلمه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه اللى انت عايزة ولم تجده فى المنتدى الاخوة هنا قتلوا موضوع المنظفات ده خالص كتبوا فى كل حاجه بس بلاش الاستعجال علشان ارواح الناس امانه فى ايديك لما تطمئن على كل شىء توكل على الله


----------



## محمود حمادة75 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

والله يتريت مختص يقولي تركيبة من تركيبات الاصناف ديت بس متكونش مكلفه او يبعتلي رقم تلفونه وانا اكلمه


----------

